# Circular Polarizing filter for superzoom



## mrodgers (Dec 3, 2008)

So, Christmas is coming and the wife is asking for ideas.  I had a D40 and lenses in the shopping cart at Amazon (was buying kid's gifts) and nearly pulled the trigger.  Bummer I can't afford it 

So, I still have my little Fuji S700/5700 superzoom from last Christmas.  It takes 46 mm filters.  I'm in the want of a circular polarizing filter and I'm wondering if it is worth it for this camera to go inexpensive.  By inexpensive, I'm thinking the Tiffen or Hoya filters I'm seeing on Amazon for $15 to $25 (regular prices listed are in the $60-75 range.)

One question I have is, is there any benefit to go with a larger size and use a step up ring?  The Fuji is the only camera I have, thus a 46 mm would fit right on.  Amazon has a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tiffen-46CP-46mm-Circular-Polarizer/dp/B00004ZC8Y/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1228361263&sr=8-1"]Tiffen[/ame] and a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-46mm-Circular-Polarizer-Filter/dp/B000NJ20UQ/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1228361263&sr=8-2"]Hoya[/ame] (G series) 46 mm for $27 and $25 respectively.  But they also have a couple of Hoya [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-52MM-Circular-Polarizing-Filter/dp/B00006HOAN/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1228360755&sr=8-2"]52[/ame] and [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-58CIR-Circular-Polarized-Filter/dp/B00006HOAQ/ref=pd_bbs_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1228360755&sr=8-4"]58[/ame] mm filter for $15-20 that I would need to step down to 46 mm (or step up from 46 mm?)

Any thoughts on these?  They are cheap, but I can't see spending half of what my camera cost me for a filter.  I'm talking not having a lot of money to spend here as we spend it all on the kids.  

I know nothing about CP filters, only that I see Tiffen and Hoya names quite a lot here.  I would be going for one of those 2 names and not the lesser names or no-names.

I think the Tiffen 46mm in the reviews, someone stated that they were still able to use their lens cap with the filter on it with the Fuji S700/5700.  That would be a good plus I am thinking.

Thanks for any input,
Mike


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, I left it go long enough.  I hate when people ask a question, then bump it 10 minutes later wondering why they don't have a response yet, LOL.  But I also am not happy when there is no response ever.....

Anyways, what I'm looking for is whether these lenses I linked to (a Tiffen and a Hoya in my camera's thread size, and a larger Hoya that I would use a step up ring) are of decent quality, or decent enough for a not-so-expensive camera.

I wonder because the 52 mm is $15, but it does have the regular price listed as $60.  Except, now it's listed as $23, that's what sitting around for a day will do .

I know it's not a $150-200 lens, but it's also not a junk Opteka or other off-brand either.  

I also wonder if there is any problems with going with a filter that is larger than needed when you don't have multiple lenses to cover like you would with a multi lens dSLR.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 5, 2008)

I clicked on the links and none of them mention multi-coated (even when clicking the "more technical information").  Personally, I would cough up the few extra bucks to get the size that fits the lens, if you are intent on the filter.  The step down ring is an option if (IMO) you have other lenses that it would fit.  As a stand alone, I just can't see the advantage because you will still have to fork over the bucks for the adapter ring and the over-sized filter *will* become a PITA.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have one of the CHEAPO Tiffen ones, and it is OK for what it is.







EXIF: Nikon D40, 18-55 kit lens with CHEAPO Tiffen Polarizer, 26mm, 1/100 at f/10, ISO 200 with no PP other than a slight crop.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheap CPLs are fine.  The only problem you will have with them is flaring when pointed at brilliant light sources.  However, since a CPL is usually used to darken sky 45 degrees away from the sun, it usually doesn't matter.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's replies, it helps.  Though, Christmas is canceled for Mom and Dad (me and the wife) as we just found out how much it will be to spay our pup next week.

Sometimes jealousy can rear up when I see what you people spend on photography, and even this time of year when I see what the young ones are saying they are getting.  Wow!  My parents spent about $75 on us kids each at Christmas.  I've seen plenty of folks stating they are getting big time expensive gifts from their parents from iPhones to dSLR cameras on various forums I frequent.  It amazes me!

Anyway, if they preach that you should get your pets spayed and nuetered so much, why don't they make it freakin cheap to do!  Grrrr.....


----------



## kundalini (Dec 8, 2008)

Spaying and neutering is a good thing.  Best to do that first.  

Thanks for being a responsible owner.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually I found cheap pol filters caused other problems along with flaring. My Hoya CPL (not any of the nice multicoated ones they are fine) bleeds the red colours into surroundings. Along with the bump in saturation it means the filter rarely leaves my bag. That said it's fine for green and blue.

Either way I'd buy one of the multicoated ones of ebay. HMC or SHMC from the hoyas no idea about other brands.


----------



## timbearden (Dec 13, 2008)

I use a Hoya for blues in the sky.  Seems to work nice.  As mentioned though it can cause other problems though when it in different settings.


----------

